# Lets play "Name That Wheel!"



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

So i got my A6 today from the dealer, and the only two things wrong with it are that the headlights are a little hazy, and the damn wheels are missing the center caps. I thought they were the wheels that came with the "Sport Pack", but then I started looking and where the wheel slopes into the lugnuts there is no lip for the large center cap to rest on. Wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions, the no center cap thing will bug the hell out of me until i fix it. Thanks.
And the car specs are 2001 2.8 30V quattro w/ H&R coilovers and swaybars. everything else factory. Was a one owner car, and have every single service record from new. Everything was done at dealer where I bought it and use to work.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (18turbo13)*

this is one of those small things that just realllly bugs you








i would try ordering center caps if not then i would get a can of spray paint colour matched to the wheels and paint the center so it doesnt show the rust


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (Veki)*

double post oops. look----v










_Modified by ironmule at 8:21 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (Veki)*

see if your factory spare tire still has it's centercap, it looks like it would fits those rims. then: ebay. or find the correct size and order something unique. you can spend hours looking for audi centercaps, atleast i did... those rims kinda look like the b5 rs4 celebrations, (they're not).


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (ironmule)*

Are they 16"? I've never see that design in the metal before, but Etka is showing something very similar in 7x16. It uses a small cap with the Audi rings in it that just covers the hub, rather than the large one that covers the lug nuts as well.
The wheel part number I have is 4B0 601 025K and the cap is 4B0 601 170. Price is ~$5 each.
Its the same cap that is fitted to the flat face 5-spokes on the A4 and A6 if that helps?
Pic from ebay:








Claims to be 7cm oustide diameter with tabs to fit a 5.5cm hole....


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 5:10 PM 2/24/2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (18turbo13)*

Those are DTM style wheels... vey nice!
Who is the mfg ? Should be stamped on the backside.
MikkiJayne and others have the right idea for the caps.


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (GLS-S4)*

Ya, i went and measured the inner bore, and it was right around 5.8. I haven't had time to take a wheel off, but am going to stop buy the dealer and try one of those caps to see if it will work. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (18turbo13)*

Do you have a full size spare? If so you could get us the part number off that instead of taking a wheel off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Do you have a full size spare? If so you could get us the part number off that instead of taking a wheel off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wheels aren't original to car. Spare is Stock 16" wheel.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (18turbo13)*

try the centercap from your sparetire.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (ironmule)*

Hmm ok. Are they actually Audi wheels?
Looking through the pictures thread there are loads on that type of wheel, but they all look larger than 16"


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (MikkiJayne)*

DTM rs4 reps-


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lets play "Name That Wheel!" (ironmule)*

So after everyones responses, i look at the forums today and see this....
http://gallery.hartmannwheels.com/main.php
They seem to be Hartmann DTM-9's


----------

